# Red Remote



## Zcar78 (Jul 30, 2002)

At a garage sale I purchased a red Tivo remote for $1.00, it is like brand new and doesnt appear to have ever been used. Was wondering if anyone would know what its worth..


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Zcar78 said:


> At a garage sale I purchased a red Tivo remote for $1.00, it is like brand new and doesnt appear to have ever been used. Was wondering if anyone would know what its worth..


$1.00 ?



P.S. This thread is useless without pictures.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

drew2k said:


> $1.00 ?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. This thread is useless without pictures.


This man speaks the truth.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I'll give you $1.01.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

That's a rare first edition "Tivo Red Remote." It's signed on the inside by TivoShanan and has a naked jpeg of a pre-weight loss TivoPony in the firmware (or is it the other way around. I forget).

You should put it up on Ebay for $50,000.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> That's a rare first edition "Tivo Red Remote." It's signed on the inside by TivoShanan and has a naked jpeg of a pre-weight loss TivoPony in the firmware (or is it the other way around. I forget).
> 
> You should put it up on Ebay for $50,000.


its worth $60,000 if its in its original packaging!


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> That's a rare first edition "Tivo Red Remote." It's signed on the inside by TivoShanan and has a naked jpeg of a pre-weight loss TivoPony in the firmware (or is it the other way around. I forget).
> 
> You should put it up on Ebay for $50,000.


I thought it was TiVo Pony & TiVolutionary togather?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Seriously, a red TiVo remote sold on eBay for $37 in April. Google still had the image cached but it looks like its not on the seller's site any longer. Item number: 9708846956


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

I recently saw quite a few new red remotes on ebay that were going for $35 - $40 + shipping.

and what's with the thumbs down?


----------



## Steevo714 (Jan 8, 2005)

It's also worth 4,000 rewards points. At least according to TiVo.

https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-rewards/prizes/prizedetails.do?prize.id=RP002


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Zcar78 said:


> At a garage sale I purchased a red Tivo remote for $1.00, it is like brand new and doesnt appear to have ever been used. Was wondering if anyone would know what its worth..


you got a great deal :up:


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

A *Series1* red remote was recently sold on eBay for about $4.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

mick66 said:


> what's with the thumbs down?


It's one of the buttons on the remote?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

c3 said:


> mick66 said:
> 
> 
> > what's with the thumbs down?
> ...


It's red?


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

But why the thumbs down??


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Todd said:


> But why the thumbs down??


It was either the "thumbs down" or the "pissed smiley", as they are the only red post icons to choose from.

(post icons are under the text box, and you can only choose one,
I'll choose the exclamation point in a yellow street sign looking thing for an example)

phox


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> (post icons are under the text box, and you can only choose one,
> I'll choose the exclamation point in a yellow street sign looking thing for an example)
> 
> phox


WTF? Nobody asked what an icon was or how to do it.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

mick66 said:


> WTF? Nobody asked what an icon was or how to do it.


WTF? Why WTF? Is it that baffling?

The OP posted a thread about a red TiVo remote with a thumbs down icon. This icon is a post icon.

You asked why a thumbs down.

Someone responded it could be because it was on the remote.

I responded that it could be because it was red.

Someone else than asked then why use thumbs down.

Phox responded that there are only two choices for red icons when adding an icon to a post. The OP chose a red thumbs-down as opposed to a pissy-angry emoticon.

Got it now?

WTF indeed.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

mick66 said:


> WTF? Nobody asked what an icon was or how to do it.


Umm, you did.


mick66 said:


> and what's with the thumbs down?


Then he did


Todd said:


> But why the thumbs down??


No other "thumbs down" was ever referenced in the thread,
the only "thumbs down" in the whole thread was the original posters "post icon".

Somebody needs to enjoy the finer points of decaffinated coffee.

phox


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I want one! I'll give ya ... what was the last bid? 1.01? I'll give ya $2


----------



## nvaughan3 (May 11, 2006)

I'd like to thank tivo for sending me not one, but two red remotes for both me and my fiancee answering their email survey recently. We enjoyed the stunning beauty of these remotes for about 3 seconds before realizing that the nice people on ebay were willing to pay the equivilant of 4 months worth of fees for 3 tivo's.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

4 months later


drew2k said:


> mick66 said:
> 
> 
> > WTF? Nobody asked what an icon was or how to do it.
> ...


and through that whole play by play not a single person questioned what an icon is or how to use one. So my original WTF? still stands. Got it?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Um, dude, let it go, OK?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

mick66 said:


> WTF? Nobody asked what an icon was or how to do it.


 

As usual, not quite in tune, and emitting coarse screeches.

The question was 'Why does the OP feature a thumbs down?'

The answer is 'Maybe because the remote being discussed is red, and there are only two red post icons, the thumbs down being one of them'.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

:down: :down: :down:


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

It's worth what people are willing to pay for it.

I got one in my Fan Pack from TiVo rewards and I love it. It feels better in my hand than the black one and the teenagers that invade my house daily think it's much cooler than their TiVo remotes


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

Steevo714 said:


> It's also worth 4,000 rewards points. At least according to TiVo.
> 
> https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-rewards/prizes/prizedetails.do?prize.id=RP002


I don't know - I ordered an orange remote thru TiVo Rewards...and got a standard grey TiVo remove with an orange sticker to put on the front. I was a bit disappointed.

Jim


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

jmace57 said:


> I don't know - I ordered an orange remote thru TiVo Rewards...and got a standard grey TiVo remove with an orange sticker to put on the front. I was a bit disappointed.
> 
> Jim


That's the one with "skin".


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

My red remote had to be retired due to overuse. The labels on the buttons have worn off and so has much of the coating. It now feels "dirty" when used and cleaning it doesn't remove the weird texture. I sure miss it. :-(


----------

